# FOG



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I was hunting last week in the THICK FOG and it didn't lift till about 1:00 p.m. We had a great field lined up to hunt, but nothing came all day. I was expecting some birds working the decoys, but nothing.

I have had some great hunts in the fog, but it appears you have a 50/50 chance during the morning hunt.

How many of you have had good or bad days in the fog?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Last Thursday in Canada we had fog untill 11:30 and the geese never came untill noon when we were picking up, it didn't seem to make any difference on the ducks though they flew all morning....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I would agree with your 50/50 assessment. Some of the best times can be when the fog is thick and you can't see em until they are all over you, but at other times it is a kick in the shorts when the birds don't fly.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

We've seen the same thing. A light fog is killer, they commit great. Too much though and you've got nothing. I think the amount of fog on the roost is more important than what's on the field. I've seen some clear days when they sat tight on a fogged in roost.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In my experience your best chance in THICK fog for birds to come off are snow geese.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was in class that day when the fog was real thick and I was depressed the whole time. I've always dreamed of getting out on a morning like that and having the birds just swarm around you. Guess that didn't happen. Hopefully its better next time.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I had great sucess on specklebellies...a long time ago when I was young.. real close up shooting..on time!..... never heard them come in...just one big mushroom cloud all at once.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

WEe hunted in pea soup last week and smoked them. You had to wait a LONG time to make out the drakes - had a great time.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I hunted in a dense fog yesterday morning. When legal shooting time finally arrived, I had ducks buzzing all over the place but I couldn't see them. I've never hunted in a fog like that. The Canada's came in great though. Trouble was I couldn't see them until they were about 30 yards out, I could only hear them. They were coming in from every direction so it was tough to get in the right position, but they were coming in great. At one point, I stood up and looked behind me and had about 25 coming right in...I had no idea they were even there. Another time I didn't hear them honk but I could hear their wings flapping...sounded like a jet! One of the best mornings I've ever had as far as feet down coming into the dekes. It was a blast! (I almost picked up at nine because nothing was moving...then from about 9 until 9:30 it was unreal with activity. Fog didn't lift until around 11.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Best hunt we ever had in fog was last year. We did extremly well, I agree its really hard to make out the drakes, but when you get a couple hundred snow geese locked up feet down, its all worth the wait. I would hunt in fog or snow every day of the week if I had the chance. Snow is also very good hunting conditions. Its a little cold, but the birds get so flustard that its all worth while.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

I once hunted in a field that the river had backed up into in a pretty thick fog. The ducks flew very well but they were on top of you and past you before you had a chance to even consider raising the gun.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Things can be very good in the fog, but you have to be in EXACTLY the right place. I'd much rather not have to deal with it.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I had a hunt in the fog last year that was over before we even were set up. We left late because of a buddy that didn't set the alarm so by the time we got out, it was already shooting time but because of the fog we were optimistic. We drove out to the field and as we were driving to the "X" we saw that there were about 30 honkers in the field already. So we parked the truck and trailer and walked up about 20 yards away and unloaded on them...done with 4 limits of honkers and we never had to unload the dekes. :beer:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

i hate huntin the fog. enough said


----------

